# best stuffed jalapeno recipe?



## dkmarb (Dec 27, 2006)

Any thoughts on the best recipe for making stuffed jalapenos (prefer fried not baked).
Sliced or whole?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i prefer cheese stuffed. i have a bag of seafood stuffed in the freezer from sysco that're pretty tasty


----------



## dkmarb (Dec 27, 2006)

that's the problem. I currently live in Bogota, Colombia so I have to make them myself.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

how do you stuff a sliced jalapeno?........

best i ever had was stuffed with (best guess) fajita seasoned chicken and either cream cheese or jack....... (whatever it was, it was a white cheese)

fried, of course


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*Ingredients*


25 fresh jalapeno peppers
14-16 ounces cream cheese
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese 
2 (16 ounce) packages bacon 
*Directions*


*1*

Cut stems off of peppers and cut them all in half longways.
*2*

Remove seeds from peppers.
*3*

Fill each pepper with cream cheese and sprinkle cheddar cheese on top.
*4*

Wrap 1/2 slice of bacon around each pepper half.
*5*

Place on baking sheets and place in 450 degree oven for 10 to 15 minutes or until bacon is fully cooked. 
*6*

Remove and serve when cooled.

This easy to prepare jalapeno dish is a great appetizer for any cookout or party. Make sure to use gloves when handling the jalapenos. 
*Prep Time: 10 minutes*

*Cook Time: 7 minutes*

*Ingredients:*


16-18 jalapeno peppers, stems and seeds removed
1/4 pound of shrimp
1/4 pound crab meat
1/4 cup onion, finely diced
3 slices bacon, sliced into 1 inch pieces
salt and pepper to taste
olive oil
*Preparation:*

In a small skillet, sauté bacon pieces, garlic, onion and olive oil for 2 minutes. Add crab, shrimp, salt and pepper and sauté for an additional 2-3 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool. Remove bacon pieces from skillet. Preheat grill for medium heat. Stuff one piece of bacon and some of the seafood mixture into each jalapeno. Place on lightly oiled grill grate and allow to cook for 6-8 minutes, turning occasionally so all sides are cooked. Remove from heat and serve.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Another idea.. buy one of these http://www.irondesert.com/
Cut the stem end off the jalapeno.
"core out" the jalapeno.
Add shrimp, cream cheese or whatever you prefer.
Bacon wrap.
put on charcoal grill
Open a cold Bud Light
Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

A local dive has "fire sticks". Japs are sliced to the size of shoestring potatos, battered and fried. Not stuffed but good.

Stuffed with crab is good too.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I like to get the dried shrimp and grind them in a spice grinder, add them to cream cheese with a little cayenne pepper. Cut stem off of Jalapeno, take out core, fill with shrimp and cream cheese mixture. Dip in whipped milk and egg, roll in spiced bread crumbs and deep fry.
Pat


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been mixing boudin and cream (w/your fav. spices) for stuffing and wrapping w/ peppered bacon. When everything is almost I top with mango ginger habanero sauce(The brand is fisher& wieser found @ kroger). These I grill and they are very good.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I posted this a while back, this recipe is similar to the one posted earlier, however I use less bacon and add the mexican blend cheese at the end...

20 Jalapenos
1 Package Cream Cheese
Bacon
Mexican Blend Shredded Cheese (or whatever you like)

This recipe can be done on the smoker or grill for additional flavor (recommended)

1. Half the peppers and remove seeds and pulp (leave pulp for extra hot)
2. Stuff peppers with cream cheese
3. Place a piece of bacon about size of pepper 
4. Bake in oven at 400 degrees for 20 mins.
5. Remove from oven and place shredded cheese on each pepper and bake for an additional 10 mins.
6. Remove from oven, let cool for a few mins. and enjoy 
Attached Images


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

fishtale said:


> I posted this a while back, this recipe is similar to the one posted earlier, however I use less bacon and add the mexican blend cheese at the end...
> 
> 20 Jalapenos
> 1 Package Cream Cheese
> ...


I have prepared these twice since seeing your recipe. It is a winner!!
Thanks for posting. Perfect for deer camp.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*poppers*

we hollow out the peppers,put a strip of pepperjack cheese in then fill them with tuna salad,dip in egg wash,rollin bread crumbs and deep fry.add bacon if you like,to me it over powers the other flavors. this is a quick,easy mix and inexpensive.


----------

